# Repetidor infrarrojo para control remoto



## julxx (Ago 17, 2014)

Buenos dias, quisiera pedir algun circuito que copie las señales de un control remoto... (Es para cambiar de canal de un decodificador desde otras habitaciones).
La idea es que el circuito copie todo lo que haga el control... Gracias ...


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

> Es para cambiar de canal de un decodificador desde otras habitaciones



¿De que es ese control remoto de IR o RF?

¿si es IR como se supone que vas a hacer para que traspase las paredes?

 en el titulo dice que es IR, asi que la segunda pregunta si aplica.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 17, 2014)

A ver si entendí bien
1- necesitas un control con todas las funciones del que ya tenés(o sea un clon)
2- que se pueda usar desde otra habitación.
Tenés las siguientes opciones:
1- conseguir un clon que trabaje con rayos X (no creo que exista) y ni sí existe, el deco ya no te va a servir con tal control.
2- comprar un clon(un control igual al que ya tenés y que ande con el deco en todas sus funciones) y entrar a poner espejos en todas las paredes para que rebote la señal del control.
Lo de hacerlo en RF lo dudo porque ya tendría que trabajar también por el deco.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

hay una tercer opcion viable....

que haga unos emisores de RF, y al receptor de RF ponerle un emisor de IR para el deco. 

pero estaria bien que explicara si ya tiene resuelto como traspasar las paredes con el IR XD


----------



## julxx (Ago 17, 2014)

Perdón me confundí con el ir... voy a explicar bien, lo que quiero es un aparato que pueda usar para cambiar de canal... obviamente tendría que poner el emisor al lado del decodificador y el receptor en mi pieza... la idea es un circuito que copie el código del control y lo haga al lado del deco no se si se entiende sino hago una imagen 

Gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

> la idea es un circuito que copie el código del control y lo haga al lado del deco no se si se entiende sino hago una imagen



a mi si me quedo mas o menos claro, bueno para copiar ese control tienes que hacerlo con un microcontrolador (PIC, ATMEGA,etc) o incluso un arduino, si no sabes programar, es una tarea casi imposible.

si sabes programar y saber utilizar un microcontrolador podria decirte mas o menos como se hace. puesto que yo no conozco algun proyecto ya terminado que ande por la red, tampoco se si ya vendan uno echo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2014)

Se podría hacer con algún tipo de relevador electrónico, similar a los que se empleaban en telegrafía, pero totalmente electrónico.
Un receptor activa un LED ultravioleta según los pulsos que recibe del remoto.


----------



## Josnaro (Ago 17, 2014)

Yo hace tiempo vi algo parecido. Era un receptor  de ir y un emisor de ir q se orientaba hacia el receptor. No se si te refieres a algo así.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2014)

Josnaro dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo vi algo parecido. Era un receptor  de ir y un emisor de ir q se orientaba hacia el receptor. No se si te refieres a algo así.



*Sip*

Me explayo un poco, es un circuito muy simple, "Cuando el receptor recibe, el LED del relevador emite".
El código lo genera el propio control remoto, y el circuito lo único que hace es amplificar y repetir, tal como la recibe, la señal que recibe del remoto, pudiendo colocarse el LED emisor (Cableado mediante) en otro ambiente de la casa.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 17, 2014)

Tomando un poco el principio de lo que dice fogonazo para hacerlo inalambrico, solo se compra unos modulitos de esos econommicos de RF y unos transistores si hace falta...

es decir no hace falta copiar, sino solamente retransmitir.



Aqui esquematizado lo que digo:



me parece que seria factible...

uyyyy quedo chueca la foto hay que torcer el cuello XD


----------



## analogico (Ago 18, 2014)

pero si ese aparato lo venden hecho
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/prod.asp?f=&sf=148&c=1345&p=4148
tambien existe otro  modelo que usa el mismo cable coaxial

y si no en internet se encuentran varios ciruitos solo que buscalos por el nombre correcto


----------



## julxx (Ago 18, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Tomando un poco el principio de lo que dice fogonazo para hacerlo inalambrico, solo se compra unos modulitos de esos econommicos de RF y unos transistores si hace falta...
> 
> es decir no hace falta copiar, sino solamente retransmitir.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu esquema , pero tengo un par de dudas... por donde van interconectados el emisor y el receptor... y que es el rectángulo con los 2 círculos? Gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 18, 2014)

los rectangulos son modulos(ASK)  de RF que venden en algunas tiendas de electronica y cuestan alrededor de 10usd el juego:






el cuadro en el lado izquierdo es un receptor infrarojo:





en terminos generales va conectado como esta, al 555 le faltan sus componentes para ser configurado como astable a 38KHz.

yo tengo unos modulos para pruebas, si te interesa podriamos hacer las pruebas juntos. 

pero ese circuito no esta probado, quizás podrías considerar buscar un circuito como te recomienda analogico, o comprar uno de 53USD. (se me hizo carito por lo que hace )


----------



## julxx (Ago 18, 2014)

Pasa que si es algo carito.... y no se si va a funcionar... la idea era hacer algo mas simple... capas allá otra forma pero abría que averiguar... mmm si hay una forma mas economica seria mejor... porque sino prefiero modificar el control... y sacar el led y poner un terminal hasta el receptor  pero hay que ver


----------



## papirrin (Ago 18, 2014)

> capas allá otra forma pero abría que averiguar



yo desconozco, pero me parecería que eso seria lo mas barato tomando en cuenta las horas de trabajo o lo que te sugiere fogonazo.

capaz que hay alguno con puros componentes discretos mas barato pero te vas a tardar un rato en armarlos e igual sufrir para hacerlo funcionar.

el aparato que venden seguramente funciona y si no pides garantia, que de echo seguramente tienen de esos modulos pero segun vi son FSK.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> pero ese circuito no esta probado, quizás podrías considerar buscar un circuito como te recomienda analogico, o comprar uno de 53USD. (se me hizo carito por lo que hace )



los modelos  por cable son mucho mas economicos que eso 
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/category.asp?f=13&sf=148&c=134

asi que  este circuito lo armaria* si y solo si *no pudiera comprar el extensor  fabricado y listo 




julxx dijo:


> Pasa que si es algo carito.... y no se si va a funcionar... la idea era hacer algo mas simple... capas allá otra forma pero abría que averiguar... mmm si hay una forma mas economica seria mejor... porque sino prefiero modificar el control... y sacar el led y poner un terminal hasta el receptor  pero hay que ver



facil y economica 
no creo
a lo mas  un circuito cableado



papirrin dijo:


> yo tengo unos modulos para pruebas, si te interesa podriamos hacer las pruebas juntos.


una idea que tengo es no desarmar y remodular la señal
lo probaria pero no tengo el led receptor


se recibe la señal directamte con un led receptor
se amplifica con un transistor  y se envia al led emisor
demasiado facil , quisas  se descuadre  y no funcione
por algo   en los circuitos de intertet usan el 555


los sensores ir antiguos  eran gigantes y usaban ese led receptor


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

> una idea que tengo es no desarmar y remodular la señal
> lo probaria pero no tengo el led receptor
> 
> 
> ...



yo tengo led receptor, pero no entendi muy bien la idea, dices hacerlo con modulos RF o con cables nada mas.
para hacer la prueba que dices.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> yo tengo led receptor, pero no entendi muy bien la idea, dices hacerlo con modulos RF o con cables nada mas.
> para hacer la prueba que dices.



a cables 
diodo receptor -->transistor -->cables--> diodo emisor


imagino con 1 cable de 4 hilos tipo alarma


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

> imagino con 1 cable de 4 hilos tipo alarma



de ese no tengo pero tengo cable de red apantallado, hago la prueba y comento...


----------



## julxx (Ago 19, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> a cables
> diodo receptor -->transistor -->cables--> diodo emisor
> 
> 
> imagino con 1 cable de 4 hilos tipo alarma



Yo me imaginaba algo asi... total pasar un cable no me cuesta nada aca es sencillo... el tema es que sea algo sencillo


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

bueno pues probe y funciona 

el esquema que utilice es este:



los componentes IR que probe fueron como estos:






puse una resistencia limitadora muy pequeña puesto que emitía una luz muy tenue, ya solo es cuestion de que pruebes en  las distancias reales y ver si se necesitan modificar los valores de las resistencias del circuito.

el mayor problema a resolver va a ser lo largo del cable, y creo que la distancia entre del control remoto y el fototransistor XD

me quede pensando, sera la primer fibra optica de cable de cobre  (ya se que ni al caso es broma eh!)


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> bueno pues probe y funciona
> 
> el esquema que utilice es este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116028


y con un diodo comun o un zener en la base del transistor cosa que la onda  se cuadre algo


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

Anodo a la resistencia y catodo a la base?
Ya medi con osciloscopio sin el diodo y la señal en el final del cable si esta muy cuadrada, el problema mas grande es que practicamente  debe estar el control frente al fototransistor, quizas si necesite estar con demodulador


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

bueno pero el diodo
servira para filtrar el infrarojo del ambiente

por ejemplo con un diodo  la "salida" del  receptor deberia superar un umbral de   V para activar el transistor
y asi se cuadra hacia abajo


y con el osciloscopio en ese circuito  en el til78      marca algo de mas distancia 


los receptores ir antiguos usaban diodos  cuadrados y no redondos como el til78


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 19, 2014)

Existen módulos de domótica para prender automáticamente televisores y otros electrodomésticos por infrarrojo. Vienen con múltiples salidas infrarrojas para cablear.
 Lo de la fibra óptica no es tan descabellado.

Un Samsung Galaxy S4/S5 tiene puerto infrarrojo, sería cuestión de controlarlo por WiFi. Seguro otro teléfono inteligente, mas barato, con infrarrojo, también tiene que andar.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

> bueno pero el diodo
> servira para filtrar el infrarojo del ambiente
> 
> por ejemplo con un diodo comun la "salida" del receptor deberia superar los 0,7 V para activar el transistor


ya entendi lo que dices, lo estaba probando en un ambiente con poca luz, ahora lo pruebo.



> y con el osciloscopio en ese circuito en el til78 marca algo de mas distancia


no, separado como 2 centimetro no dectecta nada, como a 1 centimetro se ve la onda cuadrada pero como con ruido, a 1mm la señal se ve perfectamente cuadrada y sin ruido.
estoy poniendo la sonda del osciloscopio en el colector del til78.



> los receptores ir antiguos usaban diodos cuadrados y no redondos como el til78


mmm.ahi si me dejas fuera XD, yo los cuadraditos que conozco son estos:





pero esos si demodulan.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

acabo de recordar

estos circuitos los encontre en el foro
nunca los probe
Ver el archivo adjunto 98422



 si los controles   solo tienen un cristal 
 si se pudiera usar en vez del 555 se simplifica mucho el circuito com receptor ir


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

Vale, cambiamos de estrategia, pongo un demodulador como el cuadradito que puse y un 555 en el Led IR. para hacerlo sin cristal porque esos son dificiles de encontrar(por lo menos aca)

mas al rato hago el circuito y lo pruebo con el cable de 2 metros.


----------



## julxx (Ago 19, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> bueno pues probe y funciona
> 
> el esquema que utilice es este:
> 
> ...



Gracias  mmm pero el problema es que son 10 mts de cable que se necesita... hay alguna diferencia? y si hay forma de resolver el problema de la distancia del aparato... para usarlo como un control remoto común (como si el decodificador estubiera en la propia pieza)


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

> Gracias  mmm pero el problema es que son 10 mts de cable que se necesita... hay alguna diferencia?


si, si hay diferencia, entre mas largo mas caida de voltaje y mas efectos parásitos, pero se pueden calcular o predecir.



> y si hay forma de resolver el problema de la distancia del aparato  para usarlo como un control remoto común


no enetendi a que aparato te refieres, pero en la mayoria de los casos siempre hay formas de resolver, un poco mas tarde pongo un circuito nuevo.

la idea es hacerlo como si estuvieras en el propio cuarto y comandarlo desde diferentes lugares, pero en cuanto a probarlo ya completo digamos que ese seria tu aporte y tu desicion si lo deseas hacer de esa forma.


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Vale, cambiamos de estrategia, pongo un demodulador como el cuadradito que puse y un 555 en el Led IR. para hacerlo sin cristal porque esos son dificiles de encontrar(por lo menos aca)
> 
> mas al rato hago el circuito y lo pruebo con el cable de 2 metros.



pero si el cristal se saca de un control remoto y un control remoto es mas facil de conseguir que un 555 un integrado que no se encuentra en ningun aparato conocido




encontre este otro circuito a transistores www.ladelec.com/practicas/robotica/270-receptor-infrarrojo





quizas este funcione mejor ya que con el capacitor da una señal  mas limpia


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

Bueno ya casi lo termino con el 555.... XD

Aqui el oscilograma del circuito que estoy armando...
en la verde esta el demodulador y en la amarilla esta el Led con la portadora de 38KHz, ahi dice que 41.7Khz pero si paso a la siguiente escala si pone lo 38KHz.

yo creo que mañana hago el diagrama y pruebo si funciona con el TV.(ya me canse XD)


----------



## marianus (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola colegas: yo hice este circuito y no me funciono, lo hice en una placa perforada, es probable que le escape en algun puente, me gustaria saber que opinan porque yo tambien necesito lo mismo hace tiempo





desde ya gracias. la pagina de donde tome la info es: proyectoelectronico.com


----------



## analogico (Ago 19, 2014)

el problema de las interferncias y las distancias en caso de que existiera con el cable comun
se soluciona con otro cable coaxial solo para el control


aun creo que este funcionaria




agregandole el transistor que le falta para mover el led

y es por el capacitor que filtra la señal 
en pablin enontre varios circuitos   de receptores ir y todos usan un capacitor

asi que creo que hasta da mas alcance con el capacitor


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2014)

> me gustaria saber que opinan porque yo tambien necesito lo mismo hace tiempo



Yo opino que si conectaste bien todo, y los pines del demodulador IR están correctamente conectados, lo mas seguro es que necesites un osciloscopio para ver si emite correctamente con la portadora, a mi no me inspiran mucha confianza esos osciladores porque no se todavia calcularlos 

teóricamente debería funcionar según veo y prácticamente estoy haciendo lo mismo pero con un 555.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

Bueno pues ya hice las pruebas y funciona perfecto....

dejo a sus amables consideraciones el esquema:



puse en el esquema como se agregarian mas emisores para  diferentes habitaciones y como dije esa prueba de cables largos es bajo su propio riesgo, teoricamente creo que deberia funcionar si se pone una fuente con suficiente amperaje. XD
Ojo que los sensors de IR tiene patillaje diferente

aqui la foto del circuito  en el protoboard:



ahi se ve que sensor utilice, la paquita que se ve es el 555 y tiene dos emisores IR en paralelo, utilice esa porque ya la tenia. XD


----------



## analogico (Ago 20, 2014)

parece que el emisor es el receptor


tiene demsiadaas partes  necesitara una placa  en la lista de materiales

  algun dia probare el de 2 transistores


----------



## julxx (Ago 20, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Bueno pues ya hice las pruebas y funciona perfecto....
> 
> dejo a sus amables consideraciones el esquema:
> 
> ...



Esta muy bueno... una ultima consulta porque 2 emisores? podria poner 2 receptores y 1 solo emisor? gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> parece que el emisor es el receptor


 pues si tienes algo de razon, seria cuestion del punto de vista.



> tiene demsiadaas partes necesitara una placa en la lista de materiales


si alguien quiere aportar algo mas bien recibido XD, (pero no me refiero a alguien en especifico sino en general)



> algun dia probare el de 2 transistores



la ventaja de esos receptores es que ya amplifican, filtran, y demodulan en un solo componente, no digo que no sea factible lo que dices. 



> Esta muy bueno... una ultima consulta porque 2 emisores? podria poner 2 receptores y 1 solo emisor?



esa era la idea no?



Tuve que salir, y sigo aclarando la pregunta



> Esta muy bueno... una ultima consulta porque 2 emisores? podria poner 2 receptores y 1 solo emisor? gracias



el que dice Emisor 1 se pondria en una recamara, el que dice emisor 2 se pondria en otra recamara y el que dice receptor se pondria frente al decodificador o televicion o lo que sea.

yo tome los nombres de receptor y emisor desde la optica que el emisor recibe del control remoto y emite al receptor que envia al decodificador o TV.

para ser mas exactos podria ser un transceptor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

D1 es un led o el diodo infrarrojo ?
otra pregunta , iso algún intento de poner el diodo infrarrojo receptor en la patita 5 del ne555

¿el modulo que dice emisor 1 y 2 ,no es el receptor y el D1 seria el emisor ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 116072


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

> D1 es un led o el diodo infrarrojo ?


D1 es un diodo infrarrojo



> iso algún intento de poner el diodo infrarrojo receptor en la patita 5 del ne555


No, ¿que no la patita 5 es una especie de filtro para el voltaje de los comparadores internos del 555? nunca he probado ese pin asi...  si me instruyes como funcionaria hago la prueba



> ¿el modulo que dice emisor 1 y 2 ,no es el receptor y el D1 seria el emisor ?


por mayoria de votos se les cambia el nombre XD, ya comente que yo utilice otro punto de vista.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

el pin 5 del ne555 se puede usar para modular la salida del  pin 3 .
si no se usa se pone el capasitor a chasis 


http://www.electronica-electronics.com/info/555/555.html


> Pin 5- Control de voltaje: ( Control ) El voltaje aplicado a la patilla # 5 puede variar entre un 40 y un 90% de Vcc en la configuración monostable. Cuando se utiliza la configuración astable, el voltaje puede variar desde 1.7 voltios hasta Vcc. *Modificando el voltaje en esta patilla en la configuración astable causará que la frecuencia del astable sea modulada en frecuencia (FM)*. Si este pin no se utiliza, se recomienda ponerle un condensador de 0.01uF para evitar las interferencias.



yo solo e usado ese pin 5 unas pocas veces,
pero se me ocurre que poniendo alli el led receptor ,algo deve modificar la salida,
lo voy a probar y te digo a ver que sale.
PD:
bueno mañana lo pruebo,no encuentro los 555



aquí encontré lo que estaba pensando, ya esta echo ,usando la patita 5

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/ir_remote_extender_circuit.asp







me imagino que para extender el sensor ir ,debe ir un capasitor del colector a chasis


----------



## analogico (Ago 20, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me imagino que para extender el sensor ir ,debe ir un capasitor del colector a chasis



segun el autor lo que se exiende es el led emisor con cable blindado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2014)

no lei nada ,pero si .de esa manera evita las interferencias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2014)

Ese se ve mucho mas interesante y si me gustaria probarlo XD 

Lo armo y doy mi opinion....


----------



## papirrin (Ago 21, 2014)

Ya lo arme y al parecer puede funcionar, pero no me dijeron que leyera las letras "chiquitas" 

lo que le veo de malo es que para calibrarlo bien se necesita un frecuenciometro o mucha paciencia, y se necesita un 555 version CMOS, y el mio es TTL (LM555) por lo que no puedo checarlo ya que solo llega hasta 10KHz de los 38KHz que se necesitan. si lo prueban puede ser el LMC555.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

yo no encontré ningún 555 y tampoco fui a comprar, pero lo apunto a la listita


----------



## analogico (Ago 21, 2014)

por algo los  controles no usan 555 de hecho nada usa un 555


----------



## papirrin (Ago 21, 2014)

Bueno el que subi no presisamente tiene que ser un famosisimo 555, pueden ser algunas compuertas como el que coloco marianus el chiste es poner un multivibrador astable a 38KHz al 50% de trabajo, el que subio el rey esta mas limitado en ese sentido, tiene que ser si o si un 555CMOS


----------



## analogico (Ago 21, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Bueno el que subi no presisamente tiene que ser un famosisimo 555, pueden ser algunas compuertas como el que coloco marianus el chiste es poner un multivibrador astable a 38KHz al 50% de trabajo, el que subio el rey esta mas limitado en ese sentido, tiene que ser si o si un 555CMOS



me refiero a aparatos comerciales
 si  los aparatos comerciales no usan el  555 por algo sera
todos usan cristales


un control remoto comercial usa un cristal de estos






y si se encuentran de repuesto


----------



## papirrin (Ago 21, 2014)

Vale pues ya entrados me voy a poner a estudiar eso y busco si tengo algo por ahi para hacer la prueba XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)




----------



## papirrin (Ago 22, 2014)

> un control remoto comercial usa un cristal de estos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 estaba pensando en como podria hacerse con ese resonador y cuando llegue a cruzar mis pensamientos con el funcionamiento de un control remoto, sospeche que ese resonador es para el oscilador de algun microcontrolador que tiene algun PWM de 38KHz y entradas para sensar las teclas, codificar y emitir la señal.

asi que me parece que no tiene sentido ir por ese lado porque ya entrariamos en los terrenos de la programacion y pues creo que se trata de hacer algo sencillo.

con respecto al ultimo circuito del REY yo agregaria otro transitor para poder alargar el cable ya sea del lado del receptor o emisor de IR.

bueno para mi ya queda claro que no es mas que poner un demodulaor IR y una astable en cualquier presentacion, ponerle unos cables largos o utilizar unos modulos de RF para hacerlo inhalambrico.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> estaba pensando en como podria hacerse con ese resonador y cuando llegue a cruzar mis pensamientos con el funcionamiento de un control remoto, sospeche que ese resonador es para el oscilador de algun microcontrolador que tiene algun PWM de 38KHz y entradas para sensar las teclas, codificar y emitir la señal.
> 
> asi que me parece que no tiene sentido ir por ese lado porque ya entrariamos en los terrenos de la programacion y pues creo que se trata de hacer algo sencillo.



estuve investigando y ese cristal es de 455 khz y agregandole unos condensadores  la frecuencia se divide y  queda en 38khz
  asi que es el cristal      es el cristal


----------



## papirrin (Ago 22, 2014)

> asi que es el cristal es el cristal



¿estas diciendo que un control remoto con un simple oscilador puede  detectar un pulso de la matriz del teclado, codificarlo, y emitirlo mediante un led IR? o ¿que si tuviera un microcontrolador no necesitaria de resonador?

P.D. aclaro que digo resonador que por lo que investigue no es cristal sino resonador.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> ¿estas diciendo que un control remoto con un simple oscilador puede  detectar un pulso de la matriz del teclado, codificarlo, y emitirlo mediante un led IR? o ¿que si tuviera un microcontrolador no necesitaria de resonador?
> 
> P.D. aclaro que digo resonador que por lo que investigue no es cristal sino resonador.



fui a la fuente un datasheet de    control remoto
 es de 36 khz  pero esta mejor explicado



en la pagina 5 

" The output of the oscillator (CLK1) is divided by 12 for 432KHz. Selection is achieved using a mask option. The
output of the divider is CLK2 which is used for clocking of the control timer. The frequency of CLK2 is 36 KHz "


----------



## papirrin (Ago 22, 2014)

Pues es basicamente lo que trato de decirte, que ya entrariamos al uso de microcontroladores ese resonador es para el microcontrolador que tiene una timer interno y divide esa frecuencia entre 12. y bla bla 

basicamente igual que como se usa un pic.

para hacerlo sin microcontrolador necesitariamos hacer el oscilador y una expecie de flipflop y un divisor de frecuencia, y ya es meterse en camisa de once varas (como se dice por aca) y sigo diciendo que si se puede pero es mas complejo.


----------



## julxx (Ago 22, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Bueno pues ya hice las pruebas y funciona perfecto....
> 
> dejo a sus amables consideraciones el esquema:
> 
> ...



Este es el circuito es el que mas me convenció por ahora... una ultima pregunta... cuando armaste este te podías alejar del circuito con el control? (Pongamos le 2 o 3 mts) y funcionaba todabia o tengo que estar pegado al receptor del circuito? Gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ago 22, 2014)

> cuando armaste este te podías alejar del circuito con el control?


si tiene un alcance como de 3metros a 5Metros, es un sensor como el que tiene cualquier televisor, de echo el que use lo saque de algun aparato pues tengo varios y nunca he comprado ninguno, pero repito , no todos tiene el mismo orden en el patillaje, que son tres la salida de la señal la tierra(Ground) y la alimentacion(VCC), al mio le quite la laminita que tiene, tome los numeros y busque en internet el orden, si lo compras fijate que tenga un numero para que lo puedas checar en internet o que de perdida te den orden donde lo compres para que no batalles.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Pues es basicamente lo que trato de decirte, que ya entrariamos al uso de microcontroladores ese resonador es para el microcontrolador que tiene una timer interno y divide esa frecuencia entre 12. y bla bla
> 
> basicamente igual que como se usa un pic.
> 
> para hacerlo sin microcontrolador necesitariamos hacer el oscilador y una expecie de flipflop y un divisor de frecuencia, y ya es meterse en camisa de once varas (como se dice por aca) y sigo diciendo que si se puede pero es mas complejo.


 

*si  *
la idea de usar el cristal  455 era por que es facil de encontrar
pero el circuito divisor  complica todo aunque no tenga tantas varas
de hecho hasta en el foro esta publicado

entonces la idea del cristal se archiva hasta encontrar un cristal de 38khz


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 19, 2015)

A veces tengo la extraña sensación que me están siguiendo:
DX:


Hidden Infrared Remote Extender 1-Receiver / 2-Emitter Repeater System - Black


----------

